# Question about lake livingston



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

I posted this in the catfish forum but should have probably put it here instead.

I am planning on taking my twin 4 year olds and wife to Lake Livingston in mid to late march for a few days of R and R at the state park. I was hoping that maybe I could get a couple of the already known or decent areas for a little cat fishing or white bass. Not by any means looking for the hot spots or the secret holes just some decent areas for the wife and kids to have fun. I am bringing my boat so I have the means to go where I need to. Anything would be better than what I have now which is nada! I have read alot about the bilk heads but have no idea where these are located. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulk heads in March thru May! I use a popin cork (like if you were spec fishing) & dead shrimp (small - medium size). Look on google earth or Bing for the bulk heads.

P.S. Check your wind direction - It's better to be pushed down or away from a bulk head than into it! Usually a S or SE wind.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

I didnt think about looking on the sat map. I'll do that. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Livingston is all bulkheads. Well not 100% but at least 90%. Easily 50 or 60 miles of them.
You can fish any of them from a boat. I prefer the stretch from Tigerville park around to the west end of Memorial point. That is about 3 miles of near solid bulkheads.
The shad run the bulkheads in a constant stream of fish as they spawn and deposit their eggs on the algae surfaces. The cats come right to the top and scoop them up.
This all happens from about 30 minutes before daylight until maybe an hour after sunup. Less time if it is clear sky.
The shad and cats then move out into the 6 to 10 foot water for another hour or so before they disperse.
The rip rap at the state park and the west end of the dam hold lots of channel cats at that time. Not as big as the blues but more numerous.
We use floating jugs along the 190 bridge levee during this time. Usually only about a dozen floaters since it is too difficult to keep up with any more than that on some mornings.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you. I did not know that there were so many bulk heads. I appreciate the help guys and I hope to post a few pics after the trip with the little ones and their LL trophys!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam nailed it. Just watch the wind and stay off the lee shores or you'll break something. Take an anchor just in case.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Where are the lee shores?


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

A lee shore is the one the wind is blowing against.
"stay off the lee shores" = don't go where your boat would be blown onto the shore.

I hope you and your family find a good mess of catfish! Post some pics!


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Well I should have known that I have many hours in the boat! I was thinking that there was an area maybe with a ton of stumps under the water or concrete or whatever. Thanks. I wil post pics from the trip.


----------



## deerhunter67 (Sep 19, 2010)

i will be going april 1 weekend. thursday thru sunday. i will be bank fishing at the state park.


----------



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

No one has mentioned it (yet), but as you are not familiar with the lake, do not just point the bow and take off. The lake is full of stumps and the areas being mentioned have more than their fair share. Go slow, use a spotter, follow the maps, follow other boats, whatever. Just take it easy. It's a great lake, but be careful and you will want to keep coming back with the kids. Just don't assume that every open stretch of water will be clear of stumps or floaters. Good luck and tight lines....


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

deeerhunter I'll try and leave a few fish for you! I should be there the week before you. 

I was wondering how bad the stumps / hazards were out there. I always am on new lakes / areas. I consider myself a very safe boater, even more so when the kids are in the boat. Been on many lakes and mostly bays just not LL. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

MoneyAg said it right about Lake Livingston, the middle of the lake south of the island is clear, but anything North of the island and the west bank in general has many stumps, some in 40' of water.


----------



## deerhunter67 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks eastbayfisher. some day i will have a boat.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks shadslinger thats definitely good info to have.

deerhunter I fished for a long time without a boat and have done far more time from the bank than a boat for sure. Some of the best fishing ive found in places is from the bank. Heck I still fish from the bank alot!


----------



## deerhunter67 (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm thinking about going to livingston dam early morning friday for some white bass.


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be at the park on March 14 for a few days. I've fished the north end of livingston, but never the south end...Are there any creeks accessible by boat to hit for crappie?


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

If you're fishing from the bank, then you want the wind in your face first thing in the morning. The wind and waves push more shad up to the bulkhead, and will help you get bait if you're using a cast net.

Me and a buddy caught limits of blues off the jetti one morning, cuz it was just too rough to launch the boat, with the 25+ mph wind, out of the west, blowin 3 ft+ white caps straight into the cove, and up the ramp(waves coming over the dock). Walked out to the jetty, one cast of the net yielded way more shad than we could use(shared 'em with a bunch of other folks out there...)

If you're fishing from a boat, you best have a monster of a trollin motor, a v8 engine block for an anchor, and some seatbelts... downwind side of that lake can get brutal...

that day we were out there, there was a family on a large-ish skeeter bay boat... resigned themselves to working juglines inside the jetties.... would go back and sit on the dock, watching the jugs with binoculars and would putter out to the jugs when it would stand up... then go back...

Lake Livingston is brutal when the wind is up... but still better than a day at the office.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

the shad run does start to the end of march beginning of april.....mid march you might be to early for the shad run....


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

cowboy, thanks for the info on the shad run, I usually wait till May to fish.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Davoh, thanks for the info. Being a first timer to the lake thats the stuff im looking for thanks.


----------

